# 7 wks preg feeling ill, can't keep meds down



## CaliGal (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi ladies 

Wonder if you can help. I had a flu shot in Oct but feel really ill today. I have body aches, headache, nausea, sore throat, ear ache & just vomited up my dinner & daily dose of progynova (generic: Meriestra). 

What do I do to get my dose of progynova & also my folic acid or is it okay to miss a day. I am already having regular spotting/ bleeding so am worried that since I vomited up my dose of progynova I'll bleed more... I am also nervous as the baby is developing right now & I don't want to miss a dose of folic acid on top of losing my dinner & nutrients for the day... 

Lastly, anything I can take that's safe for headache? 

Grateful for any advice. 

CG xxx


----------



## CaliGal (Mar 22, 2011)

Just back from the Dr. I have the winter stomach bug (norovirus), which sadly the flu jab doesn't cover... Hopefully they'll have a vaccine in about 5 years but that doesn't help me now...! 

Told to ride it out, stay as hydrated as possible, rest & take paracetamol for pain relief. The main problem is that I can't keep anything down but apparently it will pass in a day or two. Ugh. 

Hang in there little embryo(s)!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear you are poorly  Norovirus is horrid   As GP says get plenty rest, drink LOTS and paracetamol is fine to take for pain relief if needed in pregnancy. Get well soon


----------



## CaliGal (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks so much Mazv. So true, it is a horrid bug and I hope you and all the other ladies on here are staying healthy this flu season. Stay healthy ladies! CG xxx


----------

